# Kazan Tumblers



## cmneal (Jan 21, 2009)

I am trying to find some info on the personality of Russian Kazan Tumblers. On one site they were described as wild and flighty birds. Anyone out there keep Kazaners? How would you describe the temperament? I am thinking of getting a few but perfer calm, laidback pigeons.


----------



## PrinceSandwich (Jul 22, 2010)

I find them fairly friendly. As with most pigeons it depends on how they are raised.


----------

